# My setup in aquarium (the last two years so far) by Bitanu



## bitanu

*
*
*
*Setup 1* (ian.-aug.2010):









































































 Aquarium dimensions  and L = 80cm, l = 40cm, h = 55cm
 Gross volume : 174 L
 Lighting : 4 x 24W T5 (2 Osram 865, 2 Osram 965) + 4 spotlights JBL
The duration of daily light: 8 hours (11:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.)
 Filter : Tetratec EX700 with filter media (sponge, bioballs, Biopur Forte, Perlon)
 heating sources : Aquael 250w
Temperature: 24 degrees (in the cold) and 26-30 (in warm)
 CO2 System : JBL M602 Proflora
Components: JBL rechargeable cylinder 500 gr., JBL gear + solenoid, bubble counter JBL, JBL Taifun inner reactor extensions
Amount injected: 1-2 b / s
 Substrate :
Substrate potential: Prodac (clay, humus and Humusplus)
Gravel: Quart 2-4mm
 Fertilization :
Fertilizer micro: Ferropol
Fertilization macro: -
 Flora :
Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'',Anubias barteri var. angustifolia,, Anubias barteri var. nana, Aponogeton madagascariensis. Cladophora aegagrophila, Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green'', Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown', Echinodorus 'Ozelot' (Verde), Echinodorus osiris, Echinodorus bleheri, Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri).
*
*
*
*Setup 2.* (aug.2010-mar.2011):
































































































 Aquarium dimensions : L = 80cm, l = 40cm, h = 55cm
 Gross volume : 174 L
 Lighting : 4 x 24W T5 (2 pcs. JBL Solar Tropic, 2 pcs. Osram 965, 865) + 4 spotlights JBL
The duration of daily light: 8 hours (11:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.)
 Filter : JBL E900 sponge, porous filter media (Siporax, Micromec and OceanFree), Perlon Tetra and oversized sleeves flow from 12/16 to 16/22
UV: JBL UV-C 5W (3 hours per night)
 heating sources :
Water: JBL Protemp 200
Substrate: -
Temperature: 24 degrees (in the cold) and 26-30 (in warm)
 CO2 System : JBL M602 Proflora
Components: Bottle 2 KG + still a spare, reducer, solenoid, bubble counter JBL, DIY external reactor dissolving 100%
Amount injected: 1-2 bubbles / sec.
 Substrate :
Substrate potential: Aquabasis JBL and JBL The 7 balls 13 balls fertilizing
Gravel: JBL Manado
 Fertilization :
Fertilizer micro: Ferropol, Ferropol24
Fertilization macro: PPS-Pro, CO2, EasyCarbo
Flora :
Ammania sp. "bonsai", Bacopa caroliniana, Blyxa japonica, Cladophora aegagrophila, Didiplis diandra, Hedyotis salzmannii, Hemianthus micranthemoides , Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides var. mini, Limnophila aromatica, Phoenix moss Fissidens fontanus, Pogostemon erectus, Pogostemon helferi, Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba'', Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam', Staurogyne repens, Taxiphyllum sp. (Flame moss).
Fauna :
25 neoni rosii (Cardinal, Paracheirodon axelrodi), 15 Hemigrammus rhodostomus (Rummy Nose Tetra), 3 Siamese Algae Eater (SAE), 5 Corydoras Panda, 6 Neritine, Red Cherry no number.

*
*
*
*Setup no.4* (sep.2011-):

Setup on the first day:



























Setup in 45 days:




































Setup-ul la 3 luni si jumatate:















 Size aquarium: L = 120cm, W = 50cm, h = 50cm
 gross volume : 300 liters
 Lighting : 2 x150w HQI (MH)
The duration of daily light period of cycling: 6:00 (1:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m.) and distance to 50cm aquarium
The duration of daily light after cycling: 7:00 (12:00 to 7:00 p.m.) and distance to 35cm aquarium
 Filter  two external filters JBL E900 sponge, porous filter media (Siporax), Perlon, with oversized hose flow at 12/16 16/22 and suface skimmer JBLTopClean
 heating sources :
Water: JBL Protemp 200
Substrate: JBL 250
Temperature: 24 to 25 degrees
 CO2 System :
-cylinders: 6 kg and a second load of 2kg;
external-reactor: hand made;
JBL bubble-counter;
JBL-reducer + solenoid;
JBL CO2 hose;
pH controller AquaMedic 2001C;
JBL antiretur-valve.
Amount injected: no number.
 Substrate :
Fertile substrate: Tropica Plant Substrate approx. 9 liters;
Inert: 0.5-2mm quartz gravel (50 kg).
 Fertilization :
Fertilizer micro: Tropica Plant Nutrition + liquid, Ferropol, Ferropol24;
Fertilization macro: PPS-Pro, CO2, EasyCarbo
 Flora :
-Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini';
-Alternanthera reineckii purple (lilacina);
-Ammania bonsai;
-Bacopa carolina;
-Didiplis diandra;
-Eriocaulon cinereum;
-Hedyotis salzmannii;
-Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba";
-Hygrophila pinnatifida;
-Limnophila aromatica;
-Proserpinaca palaustris cuba;
-Phoenix moss Fissidens fontanus;
-Pogostemon erectus;
-Pogostemon helferi;
-Pogostemon sttelatus;
-Ranunculus inundatus;
-Rotala macrandra;
-Rotala macrandra 'mini green';
-Staurogyne repens.

*The latest pictures of my aquarium:*


----------



## barclaya

Wow.... very2 nice setup. clean and well maintain. good job.


----------



## bryanmc1988

by the way, what plants did u use for the floor to make it look like grass or something the bottom floor is all green what plant is that?

the very bottom tank...


----------



## niceseol

Great looking tanks! Impressive


----------



## bitanu




----------

